# Saxonia thin wg vs. platinum 1815 36mm



## ajg223 (Dec 5, 2012)

So I’m looking to consolidate my watch collection into two pieces. I have a field watch that I use as my beater and weekend/ultra casual piece. I am considering buying a pre owned Lange. I have always coveted one and if I consolidate I can make it a reality. My question is which will be the better everyday watch? I have 6.75 inch wrist and work in a business casual/ shirt and tie setting. I also want to be able to wear it with a more casual untucked button down or polo in the summer. T shirt and jeans will be for the field watch. Any thoughts are appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Platinum is a bit heavy.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

For me it'd be the old-school 36mm PT 1815, hands-down. The silver dial on that watch is killer, and it's super versatile. I prefer it far more than the Saxonia Thin.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Craig, what’s your wrist size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Wrist is 6" (154mm) circumference, which is thin. Below are wrist pics of a 36mm 1815, a 36mm Little Lange 1, a 37.5mm 1815 Up/Down, a 39mm Datograph, and a 44mm Zeitwerk. Anything larger than 36mm starts to look too big on me (which doesn't matter to me, but I recognize is true). Lug length makes a big difference too, of course.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Craig, thanks for the photos. They all look good on you! I went into the boutique and tried on some Saxonias and 1815's. My wrist is 7.25", but the straps were too short! Should I feel bad, like these watches are designed for folks with smaller wrists?


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, sometimes they put short (instead of regular) length straps on the smaller watches. I don't know if Lange requires that, or if those watches just tend to attract more customers who'd take a short strap.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Whew! That’s what they said too, that they have longer straps. At the boutique, I tried on a lot of Saxonias. The manager, un-prompted by me, said the 37 was a good fit, but the 35 was probably too small....

In general these days, I’m preferring clean and simple dial layouts without date windows, and case sizes of 36-39. I’m glad that Lange has such stellar offerings for these specs!! (Though Lange has also had my industry-favorite favorite date windows.....)


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

ajg223 said:


> So I'm looking to consolidate my watch collection into two pieces. I have a field watch that I use as my beater and weekend/ultra casual piece. I am considering buying a pre owned Lange. I have always coveted one and if I consolidate I can make it a reality. My question is which will be the better everyday watch? I have 6.75 inch wrist and work in a business casual/ shirt and tie setting. I also want to be able to wear it with a more casual untucked button down or polo in the summer. T shirt and jeans will be for the field watch. Any thoughts are appreciated.


1815 is a no-brainer in my opinion if you want something versatile enough for polo shirts and untucked button down (the fashion equivalent of a mullet in my opinion, but I digress). The two-handed Saxonia thin is a very formal watch.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I like the 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## Unsubscriber (Apr 8, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## verymickey (Sep 7, 2016)

CFR said:


> For me it'd be the old-school 36mm PT 1815, hands-down. The silver dial on that watch is killer, and it's super versatile. I prefer it far more than the Saxonia Thin.


i second this. And they pop up for sale at prices that i would consider a steal.


----------



## bearxj86 (Jun 4, 2017)

1815


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

36mm up/down ftw mate! watch is on 6.75 inch wrist


----------

